# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Keto diet Thoughts & what do you follow?

## sb591

What do you think about going on a keto diet for someone with hairloss?
Do you think that the higher fat would increase dht, and increase hairloss?
What diet/lifestyle plan do you follow? (macros)

Thanks.

----------


## Staten22

I believe that keto nutrition and intermittent fasting will improve health. Hair growth is likely to improve, but it won't be fast.

----------


## MarioMora

A low-carb diet is a good option for people who have stomach problems and are engaged in sports. I started to build muscle in the gym and discovered the need for a special diet. I couldn't lose weight and gain muscle mass in any way. I read that the organism uses fat as an energy source when following a specific diet. As a result, keto helped me make my workouts more effective, I became more enduring.

----------


## Nilly

I support low-fat nutrition idea, I read a lot about carbs and how they slowly destroy our body, it must be really a minimum of that in our menu

----------


## HazelMathis

For me, I have to have a very specific set of circumstances to have a good night's sleep. Some things have helped me, like
Vitamin C and zinc in general immune function. My lungs have always been my weak link as far as sickness goes, so for there, I've been using Zinc lozenges to keep up with the immune system.

----------


## Kane Williams

thank you very much for the recommendations

----------


## Top Star

I went on a Keto diet 5 years ago and had more hair loss than usual, I think it depends on your blood type, I'm A+ so have evolved to eat more carbohydrates. I find as long as I stay away from refined carbohydrates I don`t shed at all, I find I work best on pitta bread with mushrooms tomato egg and beef burger on them really works for me, tomato mushroom black pepper are natural dht blockers and eggs have biotin, so basically also sardines and avocado on pitta , then I cook my own chicken curry or spagetti bolognase, but the white rice and spagetti does bloat me as i eat it too fast and too much so only when I am low on cash ,
I think if you are an O blood group you might do ok on a primative caveman type diet.
I also eat watermelon a lot as it is good for hair and MSM Tablets.
For me no rice or bread makes me feel depressed and as if something is missing and also feel that it causes hair loss.

----------


## Ace864

I used to follow the Keto diet, and I'd say it is quite effective. Still, I cannot say that this diet fully works.

----------


## Ace864

By the way, when I keep the Key diet,  Im getting tired of eating certain products all the time. I have reviewed my nutrition plan at some point. I just realized that I need to eat healthily and add certain products or ingredients to stimulate my metabolism. Ive read somewhere, that adding curcumin to the morning coffee can help you lose weight by stimulating the metabolism. But the taste is awful. I tried to do it several times, and still I cannot get used to it. So, I decided to add Curamed remedy for efficient diet and health support. Honestly, I feel more energized after that. I even joined the gym and try to work out 2-3 times per week.

----------

